# Singled out in class..



## satyrinath (Jun 19, 2013)

Does anyone else get singled out in classes just because the teacher thinks you're quiet or weird? I attend every class, never disrupt the class or talk yet always get asked more questions than anyone else and just recently I left class 10 mins early shortly after another girl and the teacher comments on it in front of the whole class even though he said nothing when the girl left. I thought teachers would give you a little more respect in college but it's quite the opposite I just want to be left alone really..


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I had a teacher like this in high school. All my other teachers loved the fact that I was quiet, did all my work, and did it well except for him. He clearly favored the extroverted students. He would call me and this other girl in class for being quiet and would say my name like I wasn't paying attention.

Sadly there are teachers who prefer extroverted outgoing students and make no effort to hide it.


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

That's actually nice? Idk, I hate it when teachers exclude me while they are talking to whole class.. Am I invisible or what?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

glossy95 said:


> That's actually nice? Idk, I hate it when teachers exclude me while they are talking to whole class.. Am I invisible or what?


Trust me, it isn't nice.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

glossy95 said:


> That's actually nice? Idk, I hate it when teachers exclude me while they are talking to whole class.. Am I invisible or what?


That sounds preferable to me. I understand that some teachers single you out to be helpful, but most do it in a patronising way. There's nothing wrong with being quiet. The way Chinese schools are depicted, the students get on with their work and reach higher standards without having to be extroverted.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Charmander said:


> The way Chinese schools are depicted, the students get on with their work and reach higher standards without having to be extroverted.


Exactly. Our school system could learn a lot from Asian schools systems.


----------



## vaoilade (Dec 10, 2011)

He might be trying to get you to talk more. If you don't like it, you can tell him after class that you would prefer him not to single you out in class.


----------



## Qavirr (Sep 28, 2013)

Also, there is a tendency among us SA sufferers to be well-spoken, and to have a lot to say, once you get us talking on a subject we are versed in or are interested in. If your teacher picks up on the fact that you do have something to say but are nervous to raise your hand, they may try to offer you the opportunity to do so, not to be bothersome, but for encouragement. Some college professors actually care than you think.


----------



## Cutie Rabbit Sticker (Oct 13, 2013)

.


----------



## satyrinath (Jun 19, 2013)

vaoilade said:


> He might be trying to get you to talk more. If you don't like it, you can tell him after class that you would prefer him not to single you out in class.


I have talked to the teacher on multiple occasions before/after class just to ask a question regarding the course. I guess he thinks this means he can ask me all the questions during class even though I have crappy marks for the subject. Won't be doing it again..


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

The same with me. 

I am a good student, always turn up early, don't disrupt the class and hand in all my work on time. Yet there's always one teacher that has problems with the quiet students... People say its because teachers want you to participate. Bull****. Some teachers love being *******s and picking on the quiet ones, they know well it makes us uncomfortable. If your teacher was a decent person he would've spoken to you in private.


----------



## pipingoz (Mar 25, 2013)

I only found that was the case in first year. Even then if they did it, I would tell them straight up I would prefer not to answer and that was the end of it. Many of the tutors are extremely arrogant, so if they are singling you out then you can show them up in the class or just adopt a nonchalant attitude towards them. This is univeristy, not high school, they should be treating everyone like adults. If it is the professor themselves teaching the class then generally they are very nice, and just allow you to learn your own way. Though the other day professor of mine walked out on the class because no one did the readings.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yep one administrator in school singled me out and embarrassed me in a room with 40 people or so..but f that reach man and goodluck


----------



## cerprint (Oct 17, 2013)

I've had several teachers in both high school and college single me out... and I hate it every time! In high school I had a teacher give a whole speech to the class about me- saying " I just want to tell you that even though she doesn't say much she's a very good student and got the highest grade on the test in the class." There was more to the speech that I don't remember. So embarrassing!
I feel like they don't understand that some people are different and that being quiet is my personality and shouldn't be seen as something not normal.


----------



## Pessim (Oct 14, 2013)

I tended to be that kid that when singled out in class, I would say the most ridiculous things which people found entertaining.

But even though I kind of felt good entertaining others...it was really awkward always getting singled out.


----------

